# Can fish regrow eyes?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Was doing some reading on this thread and got me wondering if fish can regrow eyes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I don't think vertebrates are capable of regrowing eyes. Some tissues are recoverable, but generally anything neural isn't (completely) capable of regenerating (yes, I know neurons can regrow, but eyes, no...not yet).


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Fins, yes, eyes no.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

eyes are too specialized of a tissue to regrow.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

So other then a eyes and complete head chomp off I take it a fish can still repair and regrow all body tissue back? (With a lot of time of course)

The thing that came to my mind is an image of a half chomped Pirahana for it's tail up the body I saw before online when well the other fish got starved or that one was a bit ill an got bit or something.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

it cant be generalized like that. Though most tissue have some sort of regenerative power, it is highly variable and dependent on the situation. It would depend on the type of tissue, the type of the damage, the severity of damage, and what cells/connective tissue/nerves (either hole cells or just parts)/blood vessels etc are affected by the damage.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just depends. Damanged fins and scales can be regrown just like our skin can. But if it's too severe, it will be damaged for life.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Fish aren't much different than mammals this way. They can heal wounds, but often there's scar tissue. They can regrow fins, not always perfectly, as long as the tissue at the base isn't destroyed. 

Has anyone seen those hideous 'sweetheart' parrot cichlids? They cut off the tail near the fin base in young fish, and the dorsal and ventral side are pulled closer together as the stump heals and the fish grows.

The only vertebrates that can regrow limbs, AFAIK, are larval and neotenous salamanders. After metamorphosis, they lose this ability, which may not be complete, anyway.


----------

